

Touch sensitive artificial skin that heals itself at room temperature - ChuckMcM
http://engineering.stanford.edu/news/touch-sensitive-plastic-skin-heals-itself

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is pretty cool stuff for the robotics community. End effectors that
don't need replacement as often are key to keeping the cost of running a robot
down, these guys have worked out a way to have the skin 'surface' self heal
while retaining its touch sensitive properties!

